# Outlook 2010 und WebDAV



## xdave78 (6. Mai 2011)

Moin, 

jetzt mal ein Problem für echte Profis ;-)

Also. Ich habe bei uns inenr Fiirma ein WebDAV Verzeichnis eingerichtet. Dort sind nun schon ein paar .ics Dateien drin. Also Kalenderdateien. Ich selber nutze in der Firma Thunderbird. Einige Kollegen haben Outlook 2007 einige Outlook 2010 udn wiederum andere Outlook 2003 oder Express. Ich möchte nun - obbwohl es nicht meine zentrale Aufgabe ist- das Ganze etwas entwirren und 
- 1.) das jeder wichtige Termine seines Prozesses einstellen kann die wiederum jeder sehen kann, dazu hab ich für jeden Firmenprozess einen extra KKalender im WebDAV
- 2.) das über kurz oder lang alle das selbe Mailöprogramm nutzen oder zumindest Zugriff auf dei selben Features haben

Erster Schritt wie gesagt sollte WebDAV sein. Über Thunderbird funzt das alles 1a. Anlegen, abonnieren..erste Sahne. Wenn schreibschutz besteht kommt ne Passworteingabe und gut. Jetzt het ein Kollege der Thunderbird genutzt hat Outlook 2010 bekommen - dieser Kollege ist auch mit bei den "Testpersonen" die das WebDAV testen. Ich konnte die Kalender auch aktivieren. Aber ich kann dort nun keine Einträge erstellen. Es kommt immer der Hinweis, dass der Ordne rschreingeschützt ist - was ja auch so sein sol..aber es kommt verdammt nochmal keiine Passwortabfrage oder so. Was mach ich denn falsch? Ich vermute ja, dass ich hier kaum Leute finden werde die sich damit auskennen...aber einen Versuch isses ja Wert.

Hüüüülfee!^^

LG


----------



## Caps-lock (6. Mai 2011)

> Ich möchte nun - obbwohl es nicht meine zentrale Aufgabe ist- das Ganze etwas entwirren und



Ist es nicht deine zentrale Aufgabe oder überhaupt nich deine Aufgabe ?.
Wenn nein, lass die Finger davon . 
Mit sowas hat man grundsätzlich immer nur Ärger, ist dafür verantwortlich, im Zweifel der Dumme und alle Leute gehen einem dann auf den Keks. 

Vielleicht hilft dir das hier weiter
http://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc3744


----------



## kaepteniglo (6. Mai 2011)

Das mit den ics-Dateien & Outlook ist so eine Sache. Ich glaube kaum, dass man Outlook überreden kann, nach dem PW zu fragen.

Nachteil bei den ics-Kalendern: Diese sind Dateibasiert. Der letzte der schreibt hat in dem Fall gewonnen. Dadurch können unter Umständen Einträge verloren gehen.

Wenn Ihr Outlook einsetzt, habt ihr schon mal über Exchange oder SharePoint nachgedacht?


----------



## xdave78 (9. Mai 2011)

Mensch, hatte den Thread ganz vergessen:

Also ihr müsst Euch vorstellen wir sind ein mittelständisches Unternehmen mit 60 Leuten. Davon sind ca 12 Büroarbeitsplätze. Von den 10 arbeiten sehr intensiv vielleicht 6-8 Leute in verschiedenen Abteilungen (an verschiedenen Orten auf dem Gelände)intensiv mit dem PC. Von den 8 gibt es 2 Leute die sich mit dem ganzen "Computerkrams" auskennen. Der eine davon bin ich. Meine zentrale Aufgabe ist es also nicht - aber der Chef hat mich auch für Adminnistrative Zwecke eingestellt. In einer so kleinen Firma laufen einige Possten in Personalunion wenn man so will.

Ich bin hier der Qualitätsmanager und interessiert zu optimieren und auch zu verbessern. Zudem bin ich kein Fan von Doppelarbeiten. Das mit dem WebDav ist entstanden weil ich nach einem Weg suche Termine und Aufgaben einfacher zu koordinieren. Die Abteilungen sollen jederzeit sehen können welche (freigegebenen) Termine auch bei den Anderen anstehen. Am liebsten wätre mir sicher Exchande Server gewesen...aber sicher wisst ihr was das kostet und ich wollte lieber erstmal mit kleinen Schritten anfangen, da im Administrativen BVEreich insbesondere "ältere" Semester (50+) sitzen...denen sich der Sinn solcher Sachen besser erschlöiesst wenn sie es direkt nutzen können (meine Erfahrung) und nicht von einer theoretischen Produktpräsentation. Zumal ich derzeit nicht einmal sicher bin, ob wir den gesamten Umfang von zB Exchange nutzen würden...eher nicht. Ich bin ja froh, dass die wichtigsten Prozesseigner der Firma angefangen haben ihre Daten auf dem Server abzulegen und nicht in "Eigene Dateien" - ich denke auch, letzte Woche gab es einen AHAAA! Effekt - nachdem nämlich einem Mitarbeiter das Lappi geklautr worden ist, ich aber seinen Mailordner auf dem Server angelegt hatte...und somit all seine Mails noch da waren. Naja, wie dem auch sei. WebDAV wäre ein erster Schritt - aber wenn Outlook das nicht unterstützt werd ich wohl der Geschäftsleitung erstmal abraten weitere Lizenzen zu kaufen.

@CAPS: Wie man das WebDav einrichtet hab ich mir zu Genüge durchgeackert. Ich denke diesmal liegt es am Outlook..da es ja im Thunderbird zB alles wunderbar geht.


----------

